# Has anybody became pregnant with clomid??



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Hi 
Have been prescribed 3 months worth of these tablets to boost my chances of concieveing, Has anybody taking this conceived? How long did it take?Does this drug work??


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40064.0.html


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

YES! It does work, although sadly not for everyone, me included. have a look on the link that Bev has given you, plenty of good news we have had there x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Are you taking it to boost ovulation as you ovulate naturally...so basically produce more follies & hopefully release more eggs...or have you been prescribed it to trigger ovulation because you don't naturally 

As the other ladies have said, check out the post pinned to the top of this board (as on Bev's reply)...there are loads of clomid babies...clomid's been around since the 1950's so that must say something otherwise they wouldn't use it anymore !  I took clomid for 6mths last year to boost (ovulate naturally) but sadly it didn't work for us, despite responding well & also conceiving prior to taking it...but there are plenty of success stories !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Yes i do ovulate naturally but just no joy


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

Hi there,
I'm in the same boat as you...diagnosed unexplained IF and on my first month of clomid 50mg. It would be wonderful if it was just the boost i needed but I'm not getting my hopes up.

Lots of luck


----------



## missminogue (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi
I conceived on 50mg of clomid   
I also took high dose vitamin C as I had read research studies suggesting this potentiates the action of the Clomid.
I see many, many women in my workplace who have also conceived on Clomid.
Stay positive


----------



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi,

I conceived on my 2nd cycle of clomid 100mg - now i'm 24 weeks pregnant!

Good luck!

Louise xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I've got a friend who has 3 friends who have concieved on clomid. Sadly, im on my 5th cycle and no joy as yet - but there are lots of success stories on here.
Jo x      vibes 2 u....


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Jo - it was 6th time lucky for me


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Cool, gives me a bit of hope then  
So chuffed for you, hope you all doing ok. Take it easy.  xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Pregnant on 3rd month of 50mg cd 1-5, wasn't ov. did on second month after 21 day blood. 

Good luck, stay positive and relax.

Kim xxx


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Well i will keep my fingers crossed then i am a bit worried about all these side effects they sound like they should be called contraception!!
Hope i don't suffer all that it says, Does anyone have any of these side effects or is it all just incase and they cover them selfes?


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

The side effects are tough for the first couple of months, but believe me they are worth it


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

the side effects vary month to month, person to person...good luck


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Lovely to see you scan picture why did you start using clomid?? It was your 3rd month of taking it it worked and you became pregnant??
I am still confused with all these letters and what they mean can someone fill me in as i am a new user??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

here's the link to the words & meanings list...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

My friend has just conceived on her first month with Clomid.  She is now 3 months along and the baby is due in November.  She is so delighted after ttc for 2 years.


----------

